# Confused symptons of ovulation..advice appreciated.



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all

My signature explains my situation. We are currently taking a break from ivf and trying naturally.  I Hv long cycles 30-35days.

I start to have the natural urge to do the deed about day 10. CM kicks in around day 12-16. However I get AF pains (or ovulation pains) from day 18.

When I had a test, I forget the name now, on day 17 the told me I was just going to ovulate any day. This was a surprise as we had been DTD on day 12-16!...

Now we are DTD 10-20.. And exhausted! 

Soo what symptoms do I trust, CM or AF pains.. Ewwwww.

Exhausted and deflated!

Anyone in the same boat or can provide useful tips would be great.

Thanks.

God Bless.

X


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Tricky one. From my experience, I would say that you can have EWCM be trying to ovulate but not actually ovulate straight away so until the EWCM has gone, it is likely that you haven't ovulated. Do you know if you Luteal phase is normal around 14 days as if so, it's likely that the ovulation pains/ovulation sticks are the best indicator. Have you tried charting your BBT, that might give you some further insights into when you are actually ovulating and whether it is regular each cycle - mine does actually vary from day 12 - day 19 and yet I have a reasonably regular 30-32 day cycle. Remember every other day is also OK for BD particularly at the front end of the Fertile period. The ovulation tests are worth doing for your sanity and you can get pretty cheap ones on amazon. You start to get a feel for how they look each cycle once you've done a couple and when the surge is the surge. Hope this helps. Good luck with your natural babymaking x


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Ashaa,
Wow you sound a lot like me, my cycles can vary between 28 to 34 days but more often between 30 -34 days. I used to chart and use ovulation stick but stopped last year when I was cycling with IVF. The temps are good for telling you when you ovulated as your temp will drop and the rise but it's of course no good for planning when to Bd. I know it's not funny but I smiled when I saw your post because I have so been there when you BD all those days and then run out if steam   . I still get confused but I think its best to save the BDing for when you see EWCM and BD every other day til it's gone. It sounds like you ovulated cd 18 if you had pains so you can probably rest up now  

We are also taking a break from IVF just now and just doing Chinese medicine and positive thinking and bding of course! . We were away on holiday at new year and I think the jet lag affected My ovulation on return as this month I didn't get EWCM   we Bd'd anyway from day 11 to 15 every other day .
Good luck anyway hope you get a natural BFP


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi

Thank you so much for replying. It's really very encouraging when people take the time to read and reply to ones post.

Before we started Ivf I invested in the clearblue ovulation monitor and tested religiously for 9 months. It gave me varying results, telling me I had highs from day 10 on the odd occasion up until day 19. We tried the BD every other day and when that didn't work we tried everyday! 

DH good friend had a 'man chat' telling him it was easy for his wife becoming pregnant, they just did BD everyday after AF and voila, she was pregnant first month of trying(third child )..... So DH wanted to use their formula..lol 

Once that didn't work we had all the tests, AMH 11.5, FSh 8. Everything clear, no immune probs... Etc etc.. Devastated after 2nd BFN.

I have bought a BBthermometer but keep forgetting to read temp! Eww

cornishtwinkle- I really don't know my Luteal phase. Is there a test for it or just counting the days of symptoms?  Thank you for the info, every little bit helps. I welcome all advice.x


Little whisper- glad I made you smile... Gosh the Bd is exhausting and then trying to find ways of keeping it all alive is exhausting too...lol. We have stopped now.. Sigh of relief... Good luck with everything.x

A natural BFP is would be just the best and most magical blessing I could ever ask for. Ovulation of AF pains still continuing today on day 23.. Does it mean game over already? I know AF won't arrive until after day 30 so have to deal with the pains til then.... 

Best if luck and thanks for reading.

X


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

To know your luteal phase you need to know when you ovulated and charting / supported with a kit is the most accurate way. I used to have my thermometer by my bedside and as soon as I woke up I popped it in my mouth -  it's hard to remember at first but even set your alarm then put your alarm right by your thermometer . Once you know when you ovulated ( when your temp dives down then back up , you count the days til your AF comes and that's your luteal  phase. It's pretty constant even if your ovulation days change . Mine is always 14 days.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks a ton little whisper, I have read up on it but just one of those things I didn't follow through.

Am going to chart from next month if AF doesn't appear miraculously..lol

Tc.

X


----------



## Reelam (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi


I have been trying for a baby for the last 3-4 years. OH and I are not ready to go down the IVF route yet, we have had tests, all came back clear my end although I am very overweight - hubby has low motility and slightly low moprhology. I have lost 2 stone in the last year and this year am aiming for 3 stone before we ask for a referral.



I decided to use ovulation sticks last yr but never got a positive line. Blood tests show I'm ovulating but I don't think I was testing at the right times! The last few months I have been looking more closely at my symptoms around AF and paying close attention to my cycle length. For the last 2 months I have had a 32 an 33 day cycle with EWCM on day 24 -25 and then AF has arrived 8 days later both times. This has been a revelation for me as I always tested around day 16 for 5/6 days with no joy. I have this month started charting my temp too. OH has low motility so the dates are crucial to get the best swimmers! 


Good Luck!


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Reelam

Thanks for sharing your experience here.Its  just soo hard getting the timings right!

I has such severe AF pains over the weekend, 1 week before AF is due.. They were horrendous. Today they have stopped and I am spotting so slightly and it's only day 27! What on earth is going on with my body... Ewww. 

I am going to chart my temp definitely as this us the only tool I haven't followed through.

Good luck with your journey.

X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Prior to doing my FET I did ovulation sticks and have to say the digital test was spot on, the ones with the lines were a waste of time tbh. I was so stressed by the whole thing as I needed to time a flight to athens to do the transfer, finally got a smiley face at lunchtime on day 16 and hopped on a flight as you do lol 

Your luteal phase is 14 days, but as you cant predict your cycle length you will have to take your shortest and longest cycles into account, sounds like your ovulation day ranges between days 16-20 so you should start the sticks on about day 12 to cover yourself x


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

The book "taking charge of your fertility" by Toni Weisler is absolutely excellent. I would highly recommend that every woman reads it. I have been taking my temperature for over 6 years now. Its very easy if you leave the thermometer beside your alarm clock as suggested above, and do it first thing before anything else. I also agree with the digital opks recommended above, none of this "is it a line, is it not a line?" They are far more expensive though.

Your temp only rises after ovulation, which is too late of course for TTC purposes but it is great to give you a picture of what is going on with your body. My luteal phase (the time between ovulation and getting my period) was only 7 or 8 days. I have also ovulated on day 21 in the past so temping has shown me all these things. I think temping is just marvellous and well worth a minute every day. That book above was the best book I ever read in my life.


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi

Thank you so much for sharing your experiences and advice.

Well AF showed up on day 28! So much earlier than usual.. Huh? 

Decided to dig our my clearblue fetility Monitor and even got some sticks which haven't expired. They didn't help last time but am going to give them another try. Guess what forgot to put the thermometer near my bed again.. Scrambled brains!

Best of luck to you all.

X


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi

Just to update

Day 21 and I haven't ovulated yet according to the clear blue digital monitor!

I do have severe ovulation pains...and CM disappeared..

Confused and worried.

X


----------

